# I need help!! Please!



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

My Mother-in-law stopped by this afternoon and brought me a very special surprise...she had went on a little trip, I'm not even sure where and came across this little lady. She knows I have always wanted a long coat blue merle(only because I've only said it a million and one times, lol)...well, she won't tell me what she ended up giving for her but she bought her for me!!! I am sooooo in love! But I cannot think of a name!! I have looked at every site I can find, I have looked at so many different kids of names and I just can't decide! Since there are so many of you with awesome chi names I am asking...no BEGGING for your advice! I can't keep calling her merle girl, lol. Help me please!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

She's beautiful! She looks like a Zoey to me. How old is she?


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Ain't she though? Hee hee! Thanks!! She's 8 weeks, we have considered soooo many names, I have never had trouble naming anything before in my life, lol...I like Zoey but I just can't decide. I kinda like the "hispanic" themed names...I just don't know, lol.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Reina - Spanish - Queen. This girl dog demands the royal treatment?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow, beautiful! No tan points that uncommon in merles. I would have to say she looks like Peprika....since she has lil pepper spots all over her.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I like .........Zara, Misty, and Willow ....reminds me of the wind and earth. Ok.....i'm a nature girl!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

She looks like a Lacey to me. Her white reminds me of lace and she is so ultra feminine. I love that name.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

awe she looks like my baby! Evian! I have a blue merle pomeranian! Just a stunner!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Awwww she's soooooo cute! 
Azul - spanish for blue
or.. Tiara (b'coz she's as pretty as a princess)


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww what a cute baby.  
What about (Angel)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I really liked the Reina suggestion! 
what about...Neveah. Not spanish (I dont think) but kinda cool still!

I think she is SOOOO cute though! Cutest little eyes 

BTW, how're the pups??? I NEED an update!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, she's beautiful! How about Bronwyn, Blessing, Corliss, Kendall, Laney, Larkin, Petal, Piper Laurie, Skyler, Snowlyn, Sonnet, Tori Leigh, Willow. Don't be in a big hurry, let her name come to you.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

she's cute, do you have a theme? what are your other dogs names?


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

How about you just name her...
I'msojealous!Handherover!

I think it suits her


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL Quinn...that is funny. She is absolutely beautiful. What a sweet face...OMG I want one! I had a really hard time naming Harley took me two weeks. Simon was easy. The name will just come to you.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

she takes my breath away. she is so stunning. how about Hope?


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Cutie Pie...


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you all so much for all the wonderful suggestions! Me and the girls will definately look them all over and hopefully decide on a name soon, lol. I like the idea of the name just coming to me, but by then she may think her name is merlegirl, lol.

~Littlehead~ Both baby boys have went to new homes now and are doing great! Thanks for asking!

~Kionna~We do actually a theme with our girls they are usually princess names, I not wanting to follow the theme for some reason, something about her makes me not want to do it, lol...she needs to stand out, lol.

~Quinn~Cute yes, but no, lmao....I have waited way toooooo long for this little lady!


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

very cute indeed!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She is absolutely beautiful, what a wonderful mother in law! A stupid name i know but as soon as i saw her i thought 'Dottie'.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks! I do have one special MIL...wouldn't trade her for the world...


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Speckle, or pepper


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is such a gorgeous chi...you are 1 lucky mom!!!

As for names the 1st one that came to mind was:
Oreo because of the colors...
Onyx,Panda,Latte,Gypsy,Kahlua, and Dicey (like a pair of dice cause of the colors)

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

She is very beautiful and deserves the princess theme. But you want something Mexican, right? I found this list of Princesses you can pick through:

Doña MARIA was a Mexican princess
Alteza is the word for Highness
ANA MARIA was crowned Empress of Mexico
EVA MARIA was daughter of a Prince
(I guess Maria was very popular, lol)
Doña JUANA MARIA, MEXICAN PRINCESS
Doña JOSEFA, MEXICAN PRINCESS
Doña SABINA, MEXICAN PRINCESS
(Princess) Doña MARIA GIZELLA ANNA
(Princess) Doña MARIA TEREZIA


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Robbie and Lynx....there are some very cute names there...I appreciate the help!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow Becky! Thank you so much!! I will defiantely be looking into all those names


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

She's so cute, hope you find a real special name for her soon. I managed to get my kids names quicker than my dogs


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Giff~I am the same way...my girls were named before they were even thought of, lol...but I usually don't have trouble naming the dogs either, not sure whats gotten into me, maybe I'm just getting old, lol...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Puh-lease, you're so young still Sina!
I THINK...that, MAYBE it's because you've wanted a chi like this for a while that you just want her to have the perfect name. But that's just my gues


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Omg she is adorable! I looove merles they are soo pretty 
Hmmm... what about Fleur or Keela? I think they are sweet names
She needs a special name coz she's a special little girl x


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay- WOW! what a beautiful girl! she actually took my breathe away! She looks to me like a Minnie or Lucy...


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

~Little Head~I do believe you are right in your thinking...she is what I always wanted and the name has to be perfect.  I'm sure it'll come to me, especially with all these awesome suggestions!!

Thanks again everyone for the suggestions, keep em coming, I still haven't officially decided!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh.... I'm so jealous! Why doesn't my mother in law go out and buy me adorable things like that?! LOL! She's just beautiful. Great name suggestions so far. 

Brodysmom


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

O my gosh...what a great mother in law you have... can she be mine too.

The pup is stunning and so unique!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I did a quick internet search and found some pretty girl spanish names and their meanings. Maybe one of them will appeal to you?! I love Reina and Ria but I really love Isabella! Have fun ......

Belinda - A variation of the Spanish word for beautiful. This girl dog has no flaws.
Bolero - A very popular Spanish folk-dance. A great name for the dog that always seems to be dancing.
Bonita - Spanish - Beautiful.
Buena - Spanish - One who is worthy.
Charo - A wonderful name for your blonde-haired Chihuahua dog.
Chiquita - Spanish - Small. A great name for any small breed of dog.
Clarinda - Spanish - Great beauty.
Conchita - Spanish - Beginning. A great name for your first girl dog.
Consuela - Spanish - One who consoles. This girl dog is always there when you need her.
Corona - Spanish - Royal. A good name for any pure breed of dog.
Damita - Spanish - A small, respected woman. A fantastic name for any toy breed of dog that won't back down when challenged.
Delmar - Spanish - Of the sea.
Dolores - Spanish - Mary of the sorrows.
Eldora - Spanish - Term meaning covered in gold. Your blond-haired female dog would suit this name well.
Enchilada - "I'm the whole package. Everything that you could ever want in a girl dog."
Esmeralda - Spanish - An emerald.
Feliciana - Spanish - Happy.
Fiesta - "I'm always in the mood to celebrate."
Flamenco - A passionate style of Spanish guitar-music and dancing.
Gazpacho - A Spanish, tomato-based soup that is served cold.
Giselle - THE Supermodel of Supermodels.
Hermosa - Spanish - Lovely. You can't take your eyes off of this girl dog.
Inca - A tribe of Indians which developed a highly civilized Empire in South America, until conquered by the Spanish. 
Inez - Spanish - Flawless. A good name for any full-blooded dog.
Isabel - Spanish - Of God.
Isabella - She was the queen of Spain who helped finance Columbus's expeditions. This girl dog is the ruler of her household.
Jacinta - Spanish - A hyacinth plant.
Juanita - Spanish - God is gracious.
Justina - Spanish - Righteous.
Larena - Spanish - Royal princess. This girl dog comes from champion blood lines.
Lempira - Monetary unit in Honduras.
Lisbon - The capital of Portugal. 
Lucia - Spanish - Light bringer. This girl dog chases away the darkness.
Madre - Spanish - Mother. A great name for the dog that you intend to breed some day.
Madrid - The capital and largest city of Spain.
Malaga - A province in southern Spain, along the Mediterranean.
Manda - Spanish - Battle maiden. This girl dog doesn't mind a fight.
Manuela - Spanish - God is with us.
Marcela - Spanish - Of mars. You sometimes think this girl dog is from another planet.
Margarita - Spanish - A pearl.
Marta - Spanish - Woman.
Maya - A tribe of Indians who lived in Mexico and Central America. They had a well developed civilization.
Mercedes - Spanish - Mercy.
Natalia - Spanish - Birthday.
Natividad - Spanish - Born on Christmas day.
Neva - Spanish - Snow. This name would fit your solid-white dog very nicely.
Nina - Spanish - Girl.
Olla - Spanish - A wide-mouthed pot. A great name for your bulldog.
Orinoco - A large river which forms the boundary between Columbia and Venezuela.
Paloma - Spanish - A dove. This girl dog brings peace everywhere she goes.
Patagonia - A region in South America divided between Argentina and Chile.
Perfecta - Spanish - Without any fault. A wonderful name for any pure-bred dog.
Pilar - Spanish - A foundation, column or pillar. This girl dog adds stability to your life.
Querida - Spanish - Someone you hold dear. This girl dog occupies a special place in your heart.
Queen - "Every animal is my subject."
Quechua - A South American Indian tribe which thrived during the Incan Empire.
Quito - The capital of Ecuador.
Ramona or Mona - Spanish - A very powerful and wise protector of the people. This girl is a wonderful guard dog.
Reina - Spanish - Queen. This girl dog demands the royal treatment.
Ria - Spanish - A river.
Rosa - Spanish - A rose.
Rosalinda - Spanish - A beautiful rose.
Rosario - The 2nd largest city in Argentina.
Rumba - A dance which originated amongst the Cubans.
Samba - This is a dance of Brazil which came from Africa.
Sancha - Spanish - Holy.
Santiago - The capital of Chile.
Savannah - Spanish - An open plain.
Tamale - "I love all things Mexican."
Valencia - A Mediterranean port in Spain.
Ventura - Spanish - Good fortune.
Xaviera - Spanish - The owner of a new house.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Brody's Mom you have gone and done it again. I really like the name Nina (short and sweet) and I also like Isabel (although she is a gift from the MIL, she is truly a gift from God!) Awesome suggestions.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

All I can say is WOW to Brodysmom! That is an amazing list!!! I have found a couple I like on there, gotta talk them over with my girls and we shall see what we come up with. Thank you again!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

What do you all think of the name Ember? See she really reminds me of a pile of ashes, lol...with her colors but I don't really like ashes as a name, so I thought of an ember of coal...kinda close to ashes, does that make sense? Lol, I am rambling I know...I kinda like it, but do you think it suits her?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I like ember...almost sounds like amber.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Does it sound dumb for a dog name, lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

SinaBChis said:


> Does it sound dumb for a dog name, lol


No my friend has 2 cockers one is Ember and Coal. Sounds like a great name to me!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG, she's gorgeous!!!! What a wonderful MIL. Looking forward to more pictures. hint-hint


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Ciarra!

Baby Babs~There are definately more pics to come...I can't stop taking them, she is so photogenic, lol.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure about a name, but she sure is stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Radar Love!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I like Isabella


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I liked Isabella but I kinda like the shorter names better  I'm being way too picky I know, lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If your girls are old enough to be Twilight fans, you can call her Bella.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

They ain't old enough yet, lol...and we like Bella but we already have a Tinkerbelle, who we usually call Tink but sometimes call Tinkerbella...and our Min Pin female is named Cinderella and we call her Ella usually and sometimes Ella Bella....lol...so Bella may be confusing for them all...


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Well...with the help of Moni(Nana4u) we have come up with my beautiful merle girls new name...it's not "hispanic" like I was thinking about, but considering she is the merle I have always wanted I have decided to keep "merle" in her name and we have decided on the name Merlie. Different, short, sweet and cute....just like my new baby!! Thank you all for all of your help, suggestions, tips, hints and suggestions!! They were all greatly appreciated!! Now I am going to take some new pics of Merlie and I will post them soon!

BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the name Merlie! That's so cute! Can't wait for new pics.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Brodymom!


----------



## 1chi4me (Jul 28, 2008)

How about Speckles!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Speckles is cute...but I think we'll still with Merlie...thanks


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

oh i love Merlie!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Georgia!! So simple and I never thought of it myself, lol...told y'all I was getting old, hee hee!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a cute name! If you hadn't picked the name I was going to say Senisa I think I spelled it right, which means ashes in spanish... But I do like her name now! gorgeous!!! Makes me want to take more photos of my Evi Wevi


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Perfect, she looks like a Merlie!*


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Rachael~I looked and looked for th emeaning of ashes in spanish and couldn't find it, lol...oh well, I found her name now...Merlie it is, hee hee! I would love to see Evi Wevi pics  Lol!

Thanks Pam!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

SinaBChis said:


> Rachael~I looked and looked for th emeaning of ashes in spanish and couldn't find it, lol...oh well, I found her name now...Merlie it is, hee hee! I would love to see Evi Wevi pics  Lol!
> 
> Thanks Pam!



Here's the link to the thread with her photos on it! 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=37916

if you go to the next page, either the next one or the 3rd there's more photos of her on there too!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I lied they're on the 4th page


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh my she is gorgeous! She does look alot like Miss Merlie! Beautiful, I love her fluffy hair! And that hair cut, lol.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

ha ha thanx! I want a smooth coat merle girl, but I believe they only come in LC is that right?


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

No there are short coats too, thats all I ever see around here...I looked everywhere trying to find a LC and I still haven't figured out where my MIL found this one, lol.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

lol lucky woman you! I have never seen a smooth coat blue merle before!! thats exciting!!! I already have my name picked out for my girl baby whenever i get her and it will be Layla


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Do a google image search, they are gorgeous!! Pretty name too, wish I had such an easy time choosing Merlie's, lol.


----------



## Catkramer (Feb 16, 2009)

SinaBChis said:


> Thanks! I do have one special MIL...wouldn't trade her for the world...


Ask her if she adopts!!! She would get flight benefits since my husband works for an airline! ROFL

Man, she is GORGEOUS! I can't really help suggest a name, usually they pick their name. We had Tink or Bella picked out for ours, but once we got her Lucy just fit. So that is what we named her. 

Good luck on finding that name. 

Helen


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Well Helen...lol..actually she does adopt, lmao...she has 3 sons and a daughter that she fostered and then adopted, LOL!!! Her youngest is now a daughter that is age wise right in the middle of my two girls.

Thanks!


----------

